# Owner of bellydance satellite channel arrested



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Police officers along with a team from the Egyptian Radio and Television Union arrested the owner of Al-Tet satellite channel and accused him of broadcasting indecent material.
Al-Tet shows bellydancing videos around the clock.
The vice police have received a number of complaints from citizens who said they were harmed by the outrageous material and the sex-related commercials on the channel.
The police apprehended the suspect in his apartment in Dokki, Cairo, and he was referred to prosecution and accused of instigating profligacy, facilitating prostitution, broadcasting a channel without a license and airing indecent materials.
Vice police confiscated video tapesfrom the suspect’s home after searching it based on a warrant from the prosecution.
The arrest comes during a time when morality is increasingly being legislated. People's Assembly members have been demanding the blockage of internet pornography sites, while famous comedian Adel Imam was fined and sentenced to prison last month on charges of insulting Islam in his movies.
Edited translation from Al-Masry Al-Youm




This is another instance of what we can expect in the future. After all Belly Dancing is an art form accepted worlwide and not Porno. I have seen the channel and it was only that but the ads were for Viagra like pills and they are on most other indepentant channels.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> This is another instance of what we can expect in the future. After all Belly Dancing is an art form accepted worlwide and not Porno. I have seen the channel and it was only that but the ads were for Viagra like pills and they are on most other indepentant channels.


The owner's defense could be to take his camera crew to any neighborhood and broadcast the advertisements of the same, er, "products" papering the windows of pharmacies.

Good luck trying to separate Egyptians and belly dancing. 

And right before elections, too.

SUCH a bad idea.


----------

